# DIY LEL 200 km Sat 14 May



## PpPete (11 May 2011)

Ah the delights of family life...

Sat 14th May, I have to take my daughter to the wilds of Essex for the day - and not wanting to pay petrol for a double journey or sit and twiddle my thumbs for 11 hours, I have conceived a cunning plan....

DIY LEL Southern legs..

Start Chignall (CM1 4TE) at 9.30 am - down to Loughton, up through Gamlingay to St Ives, back down through Saffron Walden and Great Dunmow to Chignall ( I need to be back by 8.30 pm) 

I've entered this here http://www.aukweb.ne...s/detail/JHA09/ agreed GPS validation with the organiser, and got the track all worked out to follow the proposed LEL route as far as possible.

I'd be happy if anyone wanted to join me for all or part ?


----------

